# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Deklarata Kushtetuese e 2 korrik 1990  gurthemel i pavarësisë së Kosovës

## hajla

*Deklarata Kushtetuese – gurthemel i pavarësisë së Kosovës*

Nesër, më 2 korrik, mbushen 16-vjet nga dita e miratimit të Deklaratës Kushtetuese për pavarësinë e Kosovës nga delegatët e Kuvendit të atëhershëm të Kosovës. Miratimi i kësaj deklarate ishte padyshim një akt me rëndësi vendimtare për historinë më të re të Kosovës e të popullit shqiptar. Ky akt politiko-juridik ishte shprehje e aspiratave të popullit të Kosovës për liri dhe mëvetësi në rrethanat e reja që po krijoheshin asokohe ndër shqiptarët dhe në gjithë rajonin e Ballkanit. Shuarja e autonomisë po shënonte fillimin e serbizimit të Kosovës dhe në të njëjtën kohë paraqiste hyrje në një periudhë tepër të rëndë për shqiptarët të cilët po trajtoheshin, jo vetëm si qytetarë të rendit të dytë, por edhe po u nënshtroheshin torturave sistematike nga regjimi kriminal serb. 

Duke qenë të vetëdijshëm për momentin historik para të cilit ndodhej Kosova, delegatët e atëhershëm të Kuvendit të Kosovës, më 2 korrik të vitit 1990, miratuan publikisht (para Kuvendit të Kosovës) Deklaratën Kushtetuese, me të cilën Kosova u shpall njësi e veçantë në kuadër të federatës së atëhershme jugosllave. Ky ishte një akt historik i pritur moti dhe që shprehte aspiratat shekullore të popullit të Kosovës për mëvetësi shtetërore e territoriale nga Serbia. 

Moment politik me rëndësi në ato rrethana ishte fakti se në Kosovë tashmë po vepronte një lëvizje e fuqishme demokratike shtetformuese në krye me LDK-në. Ishte kjo koha kur në horizont tashmë dukej shpërbërja e qartë e ish-RSFJ-së, krijesë kjo artificiale dhe krejtësisht antishqiptare e dominuar kryesisht nga ambiciet dhe politika hegjemoniste serbe. 

Dy muaj pas shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese, që në popull njihet edhe si Deklarata e Pavarësisë, pra më 7 shtator të vitit 1990, të njëjtët delegatë nxorën aktin më të lartë juridik - Kushtetutën e Republikës së Kosovës dhe me këtë ata edhe formalisht Kosovën e shpallën Republikë. 

Por, sikundër pritej edhe në ato momente dramatike, Serbia fill pas shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese vendosi gjendjen e jashtëzakonshme në Kosovë, duke suprimuar me forcën e tankeve të gjitha institucionet e Kosovës, duke filluar nga Kuvendi e Këshilli Ekzekutiv i tij dhe deri tek të gjitha institucionet e tjera shkencore, arsimore e kulturore. 

Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se Deklarata Kushtetuese e 2 Korrikut, të vitit 1990, shënon pikënisjen e shtetësisë së Kosovës, që do të shpjerë deri në ditët e sotme, kur Kosova tashmë gjendet në prag edhe të pavarësisë formale si shtet. Në rrethanat e tashme dhe pas përfundimit të luftës, të masakrimeve, të eksodit masiv të popullit të Kosovës e të shkatërrimeve të tmerrshme, mund të thuhet se ekziston një kontinuitet i fuqishëm i përpjekjeve të popullit të Kosovës për liri, për pavarësi e për shtetësi. 

Ky kontinuitet nuk mund të mohohet nga askush dhe kjo që po përjeton tash Kosova është meritë e popullit, e atyre që për lirinë e Kosovës u angazhuan politikisht dhe ushtarakisht, e atyre që u sakrifikuan dhe që dhanë jetën për lirinë, për demokracinë dhe për pavarësinë e Kosovës. 

*Deklarata na bashkoi në rrugën e pavarësisë

Ilaz Ramajli:* Ka kaluar një kohë e gjatë nga 2 korriku i vitit 1990. Shumë ngjarje kanë pasuar pas saj, por unë kisha dashur t’i kujtoj lexuesit se në atë kohë kishin filluar të shihen shenjat e para të dekompozimit të ish-Jugosllavisë dhe siç bënin të gjitha ish-republikat e ish-Jugosllavisë edhe ne aspironim për njësi federale, edhe ne ishim të detyruar të ndërmerrnim hapa mbrojtës kushtetues, juridikë e politikë, në mënyrë që të jetësohet vullneti i popullit shqiptar. Qysh atëherë ishte fare e qartë që Kosova të jetë shtet sovran dhe i pavarur. Ishte kohë e karakterizuar edhe me një lëvizje jashtëzakonisht të fuqishme politike, që rrjedhimisht ka filluar në Kosovë me paraqitjen e partive të reja politike, konkretisht të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës dhe të partive të tjera, të cilat e artikulonin vullnetin e popullit të Kosovës. Natyrisht, delegatët e Kuvendit të Kosovës e përcjellin në mënyrë shumë të përpiktë vullnetin e popullit për Kosovën shtet sovran dhe të pavarur. Ishte kjo faza e parë e një veprimi të tillë legal të institucioneve legale, në mënyrë që vullnetit të popullit t’i jepej forma kushtetuese juridike.

Nuk duhet harruar se fillimisht është paraqitur Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve të Kosovës me rezolutën për pozitën kushtetuese juridike të Kosovës dhe me pozitën e shqiptarëve në kushtet e reja të krijuara. Në rezolutën e ASHAK-ut ishte e formuluar shumë qartë pozicioni politik dhe kushtetues e juridik, që kërkohej për Kosovën dhe për popullin e saj. Mund të themi se rëndësia e Deklaratës Kushtetuese për atë kohë ka qenë se ka filluar përfundimisht që Kosova ta marrë një rrugë të mëvetësisë, për ta përcaktuar fatin e saj dhe të popullit të vet. 

Të gjitha ngjarjet, që kanë ndodhur më pas, kanë një lidhshmëri dhe janë pjesë e një procesi, e cila shpresoj se do të përfundojë këtë vit me pranimin e Kosovës shtet sovran dhe të pavarur nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare. 

Deklarata Kushtetuese atëherë dhe sot e ka një rëndësi të veçantë, sepse e definon shumë qartë vullnetin e popullit të Kosovës. Ky ishte mesazh shumë i qartë sa i përket faktorit ndërkombëtar dhe ishte një akt, që i bashkoj qytetarët e Kosovës në rrugën e tyre për pavarësi dhe për krijimin e shtetit sovran dhe të pavarur.

*Deklarata, projekt i pavarësisë 

Akademik Mark Krasniqi:* Po, për çdo punë duhet të bëhet projekti. Edhe Deklarata e 2 Korrikut ka qenë projekt për pavarësinë e Kosovës. Projekt politik, që e ka rëndësinë e vet dhe që ka shërbyer edhe për hartimin e Kushtetutës së Kaçanikut. Kjo është bazë e zhvillimit politik të asaj kohe, e cila edhe sot mund të shërbejë në shumë segmente.

Merita e kësaj deklarate është lindja dhe fuqizimi i saj në kushte të rënda okupimi serb. Zhvillimet e mëtejme janë bërë në kushte të reja. 


*Dokument historik

Dr. Zekeria Cana:* Mendoj se rëndësia historike e kësaj ngjarjeje të shënuar në historinë e Kosovës, duhet parë në dritën e rrethanave në të cilat doli kjo deklaratë kushtetuese. Kemi parasysh që në marsin e vitit 1989 delegatët e Kuvendit të Kosovës e votuan amendamentin në Kushtetutën e Serbisë, miratuan suprimim e Kosovës si njësi autonome e Federatës Jugosllave. S’do mend ishte një qëndrim burravecllëku, një qëndrim qyqar i përfaqësuesve të popullit, të zgjedhur nga populli. Thënë shkoqur, ishte akti më i shëmtuar i një tradhtie kombëtare. Po, megjithatë, në Kosovë dolën forca të reja dhe një vit më vonë delegatët e porsazgjedhur të këtij kuvendi u mblodhën me një qëndrim dhe një vendosmëri, dhe nxorën deklaratën, e cila është dokumenti i parë nga përfundimi i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, që shpreh vullnetin e popullit për t’i dalë zot vetvetes. Është një qëndrim guximtar, stoik, në kohën kur Kosova është e mbushur me ushtri dhe polici serbe, në kohën kur terrori serb përjashtonte njerëzit nga puna, dëbohen nga banesat, kur ushtarë shqiptarë kthehen në arkivole nga Armata Jugosllave, njerëzit rrahën për vdekje pa asnjë faj.

Kjo deklaratë ka dy dimensione: dimensioni i brendshëm i Kosovës për të qenë e pavarur dhe dimensioni i jashtëm ndërkombëtar. Këtu merr peshë edhe më shumë Deklarata e 2 Korrikut, sepse e sensibilizoi faktorin ndërkombëtar në përkrahje të çështjes së drejtë të Kosovës. Deri atëherë ishte ngritur komploti i heshtjes për Kosovën. Në botë pak kishte depërtuar e vërteta për Kosovën. Përpjeka më e madhe jona atëherë ishte që të depërtonim në botë me të vërtetën dhe vetëm të vërtetën për Kosovën. Nga kjo anë, do të theksoj në mënyrë të veçantë guximin e delegatëve. Ata e thanë fjalën e tyre duke rrezikuar vetveten dhe familjen. Pas kësaj delegatët u shtrënguan ta braktisin Kosovën, sepse i priste arrestimi nga policia serbe.

Nga perspektiva historike, rëndësia e kësaj deklarate mund të çmohet edhe më shumë nga distanca kohore. Ata që do të merren me studimin e historisë më të re të Kosovës duhet të jenë shumë të vëmendshëm, të bëjnë analizën e të gjitha rrethanave dhe të gjitha kushteve në të cilat doli Deklarata Kushtetuese e 2 Korrikut 1990. 

*Deklarata e pavarësisë

Halit Muharremi:* Duke medituar 16 vjet pas shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese, e cila në historinë më të re të Kosovës njihet si Deklarata e Pavarësisë, mendoj se dy ngjarje të mëdha e shënuan vitin 1990 që me pietet dhe mburrje do të kujtohen brez pas brezi: Deklarata Kushtetuese e 2 Korrikut dhe Shpallja e Republikës së Kosovës, përkatësisht, miratimi dhe shpallja e Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, më 7 Shtator të të njëjtit vit, si aktin më të lartë politik dhe juridik të një shteti. Ndërkaq, fundshekullin e XX do ta pasojnë edhe vendimet dhe aktet e tjera jo më pak të rëndësishme se dy të parat: Rezoluta mbi shpalljen e Republikës së Kosovës shtet sovran dhe i pavarur e 22 shtatorit, Referendumi për Republikën e Kosovës shtet sovran dhe i pavarur që u mbajt nga 26-30 shtator të vitit 1991 dhe lufta çlirimtare e popullit të Kosovës.

Vlen që të përkujtohet se Kosova e viteve tetëdhjetë u gjet në një situatë shumë të vështirë, për shkak të synimeve agresive të pushtetit serb që të zhbëjë gjithçka shqiptare, duke përdorur të gjitha mekanizmat e presionit dhe të dhunës në mënyrë që t’i nënshtrojë shqiptarët dhe Kosovën.

Pas suprimimit të subjektivitetit politik dhe kushtetues-juridik të Kosovës nga ana e Serbisë, përmes ndryshimeve kushtetuese të dhunshme, për popullin e Kosovës dhe klasën e saj politike dhe intelektuale u shtrua dilema hamletiane - të jesh apo të mos jesh. Në këto rrethana u lind Alternativa politike (LDK), si lëvizje politike mbarëpopullore, nën udhëheqjen e presidentit legjendar, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, e cila krijoi një platformë politike sui generis, për një status të ri për Kosovën. Duke u nisur nga e drejta universale për vetëvendosje dhe përcaktimin se vullneti i popullit është bazë e pushtetit shtetëror, Kuvendi i Kosovës, më 2 korrik 1990, miratoi dhe shpalli Deklaratën Kushtetuese, përkatësisht, Deklaratën e Pavarësisë. Tani ndodhemi në një fazë të re kur nga institucionet e pushtetit shtetëror të Kosovës, me të drejtë kërkohet njohja e pavarësisë, ndërsa nga faktori ndërkombëtar kërkohet që të bisedohet për status.

Edhe në qoftë se do të ketë biseda, ato duhet të bëhen me institucionet relevante ndërkombëtare, mbi bazën e platformës politike dhe juridike të përcaktuar më parë, siç është përcaktuar në aktet e përmendura edhe rezoluta e fundit e Kuvendit aktual të Kosovës e miratuar kohë më parë.

Shpalljen e Deklaratës Kushtetuese të gjithë shqiptarët, kudo që janë, e kanë përjetua si fitore të tyren.


Ajete ZOGAJ

----------


## Llapi

*Nesër shënohet 16-vjetori i Deklaratës Kushtetuese  * 

Të dielën, më 2 korrik, në orën 11:00, organizohet shënimi i 16-vjetorit të shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese të 2 Korrikut 1990. Me këtë rast Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, z.Kolë Berisha, ka ftuar ish-delegatët e Kuvendit të Kosovës, të përbërjes së legjislaturës 1989-1992, dhe deputetët e tashëm të Kuvendit të Kosovës, që të marrin pjesë në shënimin e kësaj ngjarjeje të rëndësishme, e cila do të mbahet nesër në Kuvendin e Kosovës. Në këtë ngjarje do të marrin pjesë edhe presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, dhe kryeministri Agim Çeku.  
Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Kolë Berisha, fton ish-delegatët e Kuvendit të Kosovës, të përbërjes së legjislaturës 1989-1992, të cilët shpallën Deklaratën Kushtetuese të 2 Korrikut 1990 dhe deputetët e tashëm të Kuvendit të Kosovës, që të marrin pjesë në shënimin e kësaj ngjarjeje të rëndësishme, e cila do të mbahet në hollin e Kuvendit të Kosovës.Shënimin e kësaj ngjarjeje do ta madhështojnë me pjesëmarrjen e tyre edhe presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, dhe kryeministri i Kosovës, Agim Çeku.Do të ketë një fjalë rasti për rëndësinë e 2 Korrikut dhe një koktej modest, thuhet në një njoftim të lëshuar nga Zyra për marrëdhënie me media

RTK 	01/07/2006 	12:52:55

----------


## hajla

Me Daten 02 -1992-en- Korriku e Shenuar ne Histori "Kaqanik" u Shpall Kosova Republik e Pavarur...Nga Dore e Bekuar: Lideri DR.RUGOVA:

...ISHTE DITA ME MADHESHTORE QE KAM PERJETUAR NE JETEN TIME...

Por ishte,dhe dita me delikate,nga dore e zez e (barbarizmit sllav) qe shtroi dhunen,mbi drejtesin, dhe popullin civil, te pafajshem, shqiptar...Kishte rrahje, burgosje, arratisje, tortura,mbi KOSOVEN e vuajtur, shumvjeqare!!!!

Keshtu ishte mesuar, dhe i duruar, Shqiptari...Kaluan vite me radh... E dhuna e Terrorit Sllav, nuk pati te ndalur, e as te ngopur, mbi Trupin, dhe Kokat tona.Shqipare...

Kaluan Vite me radh,qe njeriu i shquar, Dr.RUGOVA: E qoi KOSOVEN me hapa perpara... duke iu permbajtur qdo dhune dhe provokimeve (qnjerzore) nga Millosheviqi! i cili, u perpoq ta shfrytezoi durimin e Dr.RUGOVES.
me Politiken prapagande,te Komunizmit Serb!

Duke e quajtur, Terrorist!
duke u perpjekur, me gjitha forcat qe i pati,per ta shkatrruar,Trollin Shqiptar, Te Kosoves Dardane...

Gjuhen,Traditen, Kulturen, Shkollat,Univerzitetin,e tje...Ku ma ne fund erdhi dhe deri te Shfarosja,e te zhvendosurit e Dy-milion Banorve nga KOSOVA...
Ne Vitet -1998-99-en.Ku u perhap Lufte e madhe...Ne mes Forcave Serbe, dhe ato te Ushtrise Shlirimtare te Kosoves.Te Organizuar nga Komadanta te ndryshem,Shqiptar...

"ISHIN VITET ME TE TMERRSHME NE "HISTORIN E KOSOVES"!!!
PAS "LUFTES SE DYTE BOTNORE...


...DHIMBJE E PAZAVENDSUESHME PER KOSVEN DHE RAJONIN SHQIPTAR QE PERJETUAN POPULLI I KOSOVES...

PER NENAT DHE BABAT E TE "RENVE DESHMOR" QE IA FALEN BIJT/AT...KOSOVES MARTIRE...LAVDIIIIIII...

SOT DHE SOT...
ME LEJONI QE TE NDAJ "GEZIMIN E DHIMBJEN" DARSMEN E VDEKJEN" DUKE E PERKUJTUAR DHE NJI HERE 02-KORRIKUN E VITIT TE 1992-TEN: TE DITES ME TE GUXIMSHME NE HISTORIN E KOSOVES.TE EPOKES DR.RUGOVES TE MADHIT SHQIPTAR... LIDER I KURAJOS I URTESIS I TOLERANCES I PENES DHE FJALES...LAVDIIIII...DR RUGOVA:


....PERHERA TE KUJTOJM DASHURIN QE KISHIM PER TY... DHE DO E RUAJM PERGJITHMON... FAMILJA E NGUSHT E YTE... DHE MBAR FISI RUGOVA...LAVDIIII...

NGA BIJA HAJLA E RUGOVES.

----------


## Llapi

*Në mënyrë solemne u shënua 16 vjetori i shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese të 2 korrikut*

“Dita e 2 Korrikut të vitit 1990 do të mbetet në historinë moderne të Kosovës si Ditë e Pavarësisë, me të cilën nisi procesi i gjatë institucional për pavarësimin e vendit tonë, por edhe për lirinë dhe demokracinë e re që kemi krijuar”, ka deklaruar me këtë rast presidenti Sejdiu.
Të dielën, pikërisht në vendin ku më 2 korrik të vitit 1990 u shpall Deklarata Kushtetuese, me një solemnitet rasti, i cili ishte organizuar nga kryeparlamentari, Kolë Berisha, u shënua 16-vjetori i i kësaj ngjarje të rëndësishme në historinë e re të Kosovës. Ndërsa kryeparlamentari Berisha ka thënë se Kosova së shpejti do ta ketë një ditë tjetër, më të madhe dhe më historike - Ditën e pavarësisë.

Me rastin e 2 korrikut, ditës së shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese, presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu kujtoi të gjithë ata që ranë për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës. “Në këtë ditë feste, kujtojmë me dhembje të madhe presidentin historik, dr. Ibrahim Rugovën, i cili u nda nga jeta në fillim të këtij viti, pa e parë njohjen ndërkombëtare të pavarësisë së Kosovës, e cila do të ndodhë së shpejti, në fund të procesit ndërkombëtar për statusin e Kosovës,” tha presidenti Sejdiu.
Deklarata Kushtetuese e 2 Korrikut është një nga aktet më të rëndësishme politike që i ka paraprirë procesit të pavarësisë. “Kosova së shpejti do ta festojë një datë tjetër më të madhe dhe më historike, Ditën e pavarësisë”, tha me këtë rast kryeparlamentari Kolë Berisha.
Në solemnitetin e rastit morën pjesë udhëheqësit më të lartë të vendit, deputetë të legjislaturës aktuale, ata të Kuvendit të vitit 1990, si dhe personalitete të shumta.

Postuar më: sb blue sky & radio kosova staff me Jul 03, 06 | 9:46 am

----------


## Albo

E Diel, 02.07.2006 11:54

*U shënua 16-vjetori i shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese të 2 Korrikut 1990*

Para hyrjes së ndërtesës së Kuvendit të Kosovës, pikërisht në atë vend ku më 2 korrik 1990 u shpall Deklarata Kushtetuese, sot me një solemnitet rasti, të organizuar nga kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Kolë Berisha, u shënua 16-vjetori i shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese të 2 Korrikut 1990. 
Në këtë solemnitet, pos përbërjes së legjislaturës 1989-1992, merrnin pjesë edhe Fatmir Sejdiu, kryetar i Kosovës, Agim Çeku , kryeministër, si dhe deputetë të legjislaturës së tashme të Kuvendit të Kosovës. 
Duke hapur manifestimin, anëtari i Kryesisë së Kuvendit të Kosovës Sabri Hamiti tha se jemi tubuar këtu për të shënuar një datë të veçantë të historisë sonë, të cilën në të gjithë së bashkë me Ibrahim Rugovën e quajmë Deklaratë e Pavarësisë. Aio pastaj i ftoi të pranishmit që me një minutë heshtje të nderojnë deputetët e asaj periudhe që në ndërkohë kanë ndërruar jetë. Me një fjalë rasti të pranishmëve iu drejtua kryeparlamentari Berisha, i cili pasi përshëndeti të pranishmit, theksoi :” Në historinë mijëravjeçare të Kosovës dhe të popullit të saj, duke filluar nga themelimi i shtetit të parë ilir , shekulli IV para Krishtit, e deri në vitin e fundit të shekullt të kaluar, përkatësisht, deri më 12 qershor të vitit 1999, kur, njëherë e përgjithmonë, Kosova dhe populli i saj u çliruan nga robëria serbe, ka me qindra mijëra data historike, të cilat me mburrje e krenari i kujtojmë dhe i kremtojmë. 

Një datë e tillë shumë e rëndësishme na ka mbledhur edhe sot, këtu në Kuvendin e Kosovës. 

Por, jemi tubuar sot këtu, jashtë sallës, pikërisht për hir të një simbolike, sikundër gjashtëmbëdhjetëvjet më parë, për ta shënuar, siç do të thoshte Presidenti historik i Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugova në mesazhin e tij të vitit 1997, “njërën ndër ditët më të rëndësishme të historisë më të re të Kosovës...” shpalljen e Deklaratës Kushtetuese të 2 korrikut 1990.
Pikërisht këtu, 16 vjet më parë, në rrethana tepër të vështira e të rrezikshme përfaqësuesit e popullit miratuan Deklaratën Kushtetuese e cila më vonë u mbiquajt Deklarata e Pavarësisë. 

Ishte pra ajo koha, kur edhe në Ballkanin, përherë të trazuar, ashtu si edhe në shumë pjesë të tjera të Lindjës Komuniste, kishin filluar t’i dridheshin themelet Perandorisë së kuqe; 

- kur vetëm pak më shumë se një vit më parë, Serbia, me ndihmen e tanksave, kishte ndërruar kushtetutën, duke suspenduar kështu, edhe atë autonomi të pakët që kishim, dhe kishte paralizuar krejtësisht jetën në Kosovë;

 - kur me të madhe kishin filluar të realizohen skenarët e fëlliqur serbë për përmbysjen e çdo gjëje shqiptare; 

- kur populli shqiptar, i mbetur edhe pa udhëheqjejen e tij të asaj kohe, kishte dalë në rrugë, dhe në formë të paorganizuar, por me vetiniciativë, i lënë krejtësisht stihisë, përpiqej t’i bënte rezistencë çmendurisë serbe, e cila me të gjitha mjetet dhe format e mundshme, vërsulej mbi të; 

- kur me të madhe vazhdonin helmimet, vrasjet, arrestimet, burgimet dhe dënimet drakonike të të rinjëve shqiptarë; 

- kur me të ashtuquajturën “procedurë të shkurtër”, ndërroheshin emrat e shkollave, të rrugëve, të shesheve dhe të institucioneve tjera kosovare;

 - kur, në emër të njëfarë “dealbanizimi”, e që, në fakt, përmes mekanizmave të specializuar shtetërorë, për të satën herë gjatë historisë, po bëhej serbizimi i Kosovës, e në mënyrë institucionale, përmes makinerisë ushtarako-policore serbe e cila tashmë ishte në kulmin e lulëzimit të saj, bëheshin përpjekje që të zhbëhej kjo pjesë e popullit shqiptar dhe të shpërfytyrohej Kosova shqiptare.

Pra, mu në ato rrethana, ajka e mendimit shkencor dhe politik shqiptar e Kosovës së asaj kohe, me pajtimin e plotë edhe të prijsit të të gjithë shqiptarëve në ish - Jugosllavi, dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, e hartoi, ndërkaq, Kuvendi i Kosovës, përmes delegatëve të tij, ndonëse të penguar që të hynin në sallë, e miratoi dhe e shpalli publikisht, për rrethanat e asaj kohe, Aktin më të lartë Juridik – Deklaratën Kushtetuese të 2 korrikut të vitit 1990.

Deklarata Kushtetuese e 2 Korrikut 1990 ishte sublimim i dekadave të kaluara të popullit të Kosovës .Por njëkohësisht u bë edhe orientim, si një yll polar , për aktet e tjera madhore që pasuan. 

Dhe, kështu me përgatitjen dhe shpalljen e asaj Deklarate; me hartimin dhe aprovimin e Kushtetutës së Kaçanikut, të 7 shtatorit të po atij viti, bashkë me Amandamentet e saj, dhe me Rezolutën për pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin Kosovës mbi bazën e Referendumit për pavarësinë e Kosovës të vitit 1991, atëbotë, për herë të parë, pas Konferencës së Bunjajt, publikisht dhe në mënyrë mjaft të guximshme, iu tha një JO e madhe Serbisë. 

Por, jo vetëm kaq. 

Me aprovimin e këtyre dokumenteve, sikur iu hap dera procesit të ndërtimit dhe organizimit të të ashtuquajturave “institucione paralele” siç ishin: arsimi, shkenca, kultura, shëndetësia, mbotjtja sociale, ndihmat solidare, vetëfinancimi, informimi, mbrojtja dhe rendi publik, politika e jashtme dhe ajo e brendëshme, etj, gradualisht, krahas bazës juridike, ndërtohej edhe ajo faktike, të cilat, e përgatitën popullin për një rebelim, për një rezistencë, në fillim paqësore aktive, e pastaj edhe të armatosur, që në fakt, duke shfrytëzuar edhe ndihmën e parezervë ushtarake të miqëve, bëri edhe shkëputjen faktike të Kosovës nga Serbia. 

Me Deklaratën dhe rëndësinë e saj sigurisht se do të merren studiuesit, por që sot mund të themi se edhe për aspektin teorik të studimit gjithnjë do të mund të merret si referencë - çka do të thotë kur një dokument, një akt mbështetet tek vullneti i popullit. Aktet e tilla qëndrojnë në kohë. Edhe Deklarata e 2 Korrikut , duke qenë vullnet i popullit, jo vetëm që nuk u zbeh e nuk u harrua, por erdhi gjithnjë duke u fuqizuar e respektuar edhe më shumë. Sot një vit, jam i bindur se do ta shënojmë edhe më fuqishëm. Do ta kremtojmë së bashku me miqtë ndërkombëtarë të Kosovës. 

Si rezultat i Deklaratës së 2 korrikut, i Kushtetutës së Kaçanikut, i Referendumit për pavarësi, i ndërtimit të institucioneve të pavarura të Kosovës, i gjakut të derdhur të mijëra qytetarëve të Kosovës, i ndihmës së miqve të shumtë që na krijoi dhe na i la Presidenti, tashmë i ndjerë i Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugova, i pjekurisë sonë politike në sprovat gjatë këtyre shtatë vjetëve të pasluftës në ndërtimin e shtetit, Kosova, shumë shpejt, do ta ketë dhe do ta festojë një datë tjetër, më të madhe dhe, vërtetë, më historike se sa të gjitha datat e tjera deri më sot - Ditën e Pavarësisë së plotë të saj”. 

” Në emër të legjislaturës që shpalli Deklaratën e Pavarësisë, këtë manifestim e përshëndeti prijësi i asaj përbërjeje , Ilaz Ramajli, i cili u shpreh se ky akti i legjislaturës së vitit 1990, nuk ishte akt i izoluar , ai bazën e kishte në kërkesat e gjera të qytetarëve të Kosovës, të cilët kërkonin mëvetësi, ashtu si edhe njësitë tjera të ish-Jugosllavisë. Deputetët e atëhershëm mbështetëshin edhe në Deklaratën e Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës, si dhe në qëndrimet e forumit të partive politike që u mbajt një ditë më parë. 
Në shtegun drejt reakizimit të pavarësisë, ky akt i rëndësishëm pastaj u pasurua edhe me akte të tjera, si dhe me luftën çlirimtare, tha Ramajli. 

Ramadan Kelmendi, nënkryetar i parë i Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës dhe deputet i tashëm i Kuvendit, duke rikujtuar disa momente të kësaj ngjarjeje dhe të proceseve që hapi ajo, theksoi se sot në përvjetorin e 16 të miratimit të deklaratës Kushtetuese , duhet të jemi krenar dhe ballëhapur , sepse me kohë dhe në procese të rënda politike definuam qëllimin tonë të drejtë final - Pavarësinë e Kosovës. 

Një delegacion nga ky solemnitet në përbërje: Fatmir Sejdiu, kryetar i Kosovës, Kolë Berisha, kryetar i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Agim Çeku, kryemnistër i Kosovës dhe Ilaz Ramajli, Iljaz Kurteshi dhe Halit Muharremi deputetë të legjislaturës 1989-1992, pas përfundimit të manifestimit, vunë një buqetë lulesh të freskëta mbi varrin e Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova.


Kuvendi i Kosovës

----------


## hajla

Edhe pse mu dha rasti te pershendes pak me vones,si thon kurr nuk eshte von per fjalet e mira... duke mos len anesh dhe falinderimet
perkatsisht meritave...Njerzore

 Faleminderit dhe ni here Albo.
Per punen e pa lodhur, dhe kohen qe keni marrur,ne permirsimin e temes ktu te 2 korrikut -1990- ku keni shtruar matrialin me shum fakte dhe sqarime...e meritoni nje vlersim te lart... nga ana ime, posaqerisht hajla

Konsideroi qe Njerzit duhen te jen te tille,sipas fakteve duke i shenuar, dhe rikujtuar ni nder ngjarjet, me te rendesishme,me begati te qmuara vlerat me  te perfshira ne Historin e Kombit Shqiptar...flm

Ps.."Keto jo qe i takojn vetem Botes se sotme"!? por i takojn dhe Botes se neserme...per pasardhesist dhe brezin qe trashigon Traditen dhe Kulturen Shqiptare ku do... duke i pas parasysh,vlerat e gjithe/a atyre qe kan dhan Kontributin qoft me shum,a qoft me pak,mendoi se qdo zemer shqiptari rrah,njelloje kur te vije ne pyetje? per ATDHEUN pa perjashtua qoft dhe me te miturit e te gjith "Kombit Shqiptar"ku duhet te luftojn,per ta  gezuar, te drejten e tyre ne pergjithesi... ate me te dashuren dhe me te SHTRENJTEN LIRIN ku BURON prej qdo ZEMER dhe GJAK SHQIPTARI...

FLM, HAJLA NGA RUGOVA

----------


## hajla

Se Kush Ishte O Ky Burr 
  Lind dhe Rritur nen Flamur 
  Se kush ishte ky bir Shqiptari
  Lind dhe rrit si Shkemb prej mali
  Fjala e tij O Qelibari
  Zemra e tij e fort si Guri 
  Endrra e tij LIRIN e pruni
  Sa shum t' mira vendit solle
  E bere NUSE me Fitore 
  deri ne vdekje su dorzove
  O more ZOT a po ndegjon,
  Gjamen bjeshka, kah po e'lshon
  Guri qan, druri vajton...
  Shqipja Baben po e kerkon
  O ku je o Baca jon.
  Kurr s'ju ndal,o Nanes gjama
  Moter zezat po t'qajn me lot"
  Kurr s'na u deshte ma Shum se SOT
  Ne gjysem t'udhes, Ti na le
  Biri pyet o Nan qka ke?
  Vellau motren po e perben
  q'jan keto gjam, qe po lshoni
  pse po qani? pse po vajtoni,
  Si mos t'qajm e mos t'vajtojm
  Nder ma t'miret po na shkoin
  E kur vendit po i duhen Burrat
  Per me u mbrojtur nga drakullat,
  nga trakullat e t'qetnikve t'zi 
  Ne Shpin ton s'na len te lire...?!
  Pa ndegjoni o bijt e mi...
  Mos harroni zanatin e shkjaut,
  Qe ua ka nda, vellan prej vellaut
  Ujku qimen e nderron!
  Por zanatin thon, se harron
  koshtunica ai bir i shkines, 
  don LIRIN t'na vidhe tines!
  Po ndigjoni O Shqiptari
  Mos bini preje para tij,
  Se gjaku yn eshte Shqiptar
  Nuk e falim jo, per se gjall
  Te gjall e te vdekur
  Ne kam do zgjohen...
  T'gjitha trojet do-bashkohen
  Se Shqiptari s'ka Lind nga frika
  Po dhe ne asht, ti shkoi thika
  Te mesuar jemi keshtu 
  Neper Luftra tuj liftu
  20-milion jan Shqiptar
  Sa per ZOT Vetit mej dal...!!!

  Hajla,Bija nga Rugova...Dardane...

----------


## hajla

Ua dergova kete website marr nga Intreneti...eshte ne gjuhen angleze....

ILLYRIANA
  ....SKENDERBEG....
PRISI I GJITHE SHQIPTARISE
KEJO VIDEO KASET
 TREGON  HISTORIN E  
LUFTETARIT TE MADH SKENDERBE
PARA 600 VITEVE
 VELLEZER DHE MOTRA SHIJOJENI KETE VIDEO KASET DUKE U MBURRUR QE JENI SHQIPTARE..........TE GJITHE JEMI SKENDERBE..........

KEMI MJAFT T'KRENOHEMI ME KESI LUANA SHQIPTARE 

UROI QE PERGJITHMON TE KETE SHQIPTARIA TRIMA MBI TRIMA

TE KETE NJEREZ TE TALENTUAR QOFT PER LUFT QOFT PER DIJE

 PERGJITHMON LAVDIIIIIIIIIII HERONJEVE TE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR/E 

LAVDIIIIIIIIIIIII PER TE DYTIN SKENDERBE DR.IBRAHIM RUGOVS 
_________________
HAJLA

----------


## hajla

* *
Neper Shekuj Neper Flak
Ishte Baba Qe Preu Me Shpat
 Djali Ishte Qe Shkroi Me Gjak
Ishte I Madhi Skenderbe
Kryet Armikut Me Shpat Tu Ia Pre 
E Pas Tij Kushe Qe I Dyti 
I Epokes Se Re Ibrahimi
I Dha Zoti Dijunin
Me Qit N'drit Shqipetarin
Per T'ia Sjellur Kosves Lirin
Me Te Shtrenjten Pavaresin
O Ju Shqipe Po Ndigjoni
Daten Runju Mos Ia Nderroni
Eshte E Shpallur Me Dy-2-korrik
...e Gjithe Shqipetari E Ka Dit...
Kete E Din Dhe Bota Mbar
N'permes Te Dhunes
Pavaresia Kur Eshte Shpall
Pra Sot Jemi Ne Liri 
Le Te Mbetet Pergjithmon
Dy-2-korriku Ne Histori
* *
Po Ua La Amanet
 Te Varri Ibres
Kush Po Nget
Kush I Pari Qe Te Shkon
 Per Kete Dite Te Madhe
 Ti Tregon
Thuani Kosoven E Le Te Lire 
Por Sot Po E Gezon Dhe Nje Dite Te Mir 
Per Ty Sot Ni Ringjallje 
Qe Po T'behet Kosova Anetare
Drejt Evropes Dhe Drejt Botes
Demokrate E Gjithe Kohes
Ua Dhashte Zoti Shqipeve Fuqin
Me Fat Ta Ken Gjithmon Lirin  
* *
Kushtuar Nga
Hajla E Rugoves
Bije Dardanise

----------


## hajla

Xhevat Rexhaj: 2 korriku, deklarimi i shtetit para tytave serbe
E merkure, 02-07-2008, 07:58pm (GMT+1)

2 KORRIKU DEKLARIM I SHTETIT PARA TYTAVE SERBE

Nga Xhevat Rexhaj

Bej pjesë në atë grup të njerëzve që nuk kan mendjemadhësi, që dëshirojnë të thonë dhe të shkruajnë edhe kur nuk posedojnë referenca të caktuar në lami të caktuar. Të jem i sinqertë, dëshiroi që të jem optimist në jetë dhe të shofë sidomos shumë shqiptarë që shofin pozitiv përpara.
I tillë ishte edhe viti 1990, 2 KORRIK, televizori i ndezur, RTP gjallë nga Prishtina, grumbull parlamentar të Parlamentit të athershem, para dyerve të Parlamentit të Kosovës. Polici serbe dhe kosovare anë e mbanë, Ilaz Ramajliu, Bujar Gjurgjeala, Muharrem Shabani dhe 112 deputet të tjerë qendronin të përgatitur për të u ballafaquar me rrahjen, dhunën, sharjen, gjakosjen deri edhe vrasjen. Duhej një xixë e vogel dhe Serbia i kishte duartë e lira me ba masakër. Krejt qytetarët e Kosovës sigurisht para ekraneve, çfarë do të ndodh, a do të jetë kjo ditë e shënuar në histori, a do të derdhet gjakë, silleshin këso e më shumë mendime në kokat e tanë shqiptarëve, ata donin qetësi dhe jo gjakë, por të tjerët, të pakët të Gazimestanit kërkonin gjak, gjak dhe vetëm gjak. Jam më se i besuar, se eedhe athere ishte Luani i madh, ai që i shikonte hijenat dhe ua bante me shenjë se po u afruat ju shkyej, pra sigurishtë, i madhi Presiden! ti Rugova kishte rregulluar me Amerikën që të mos lahej me gjakë parahyrja e Parlamentit, që ishte në trollin tonë Dardan. Shkijet atë ditë nuk e kishin leju kurë të kryhej e qetë por nuk ua mbajti.
Deoutetet, të afruar njeri afër tjetrit pritnin momentin kritik,ata ishin në fushëbetejë, ne ishim shikues të padurueshëm, por më të sigurtë në atë moment minutat ishin të mëdhenjë, dihet se minutat e tillë zejnë vend në histori, dhe ndodhi Historia, Muharrem Shabani dhe Bujar Gjurgjeala në emër të Deputetëve dhe në emër të popullit shumicë dhe me bekimin e Akademisë së Shkencave e me amini e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës lexuan dhe Shpallën Deklaratën Kushtetuese të Republikës së Kosovës. Për nder nuk do ta harroi kurrë atë moment, nuk mund ta konfrontoi me ngjarjet e vitit të tashëm, sepse këto të tshmet janë rrjedhoi e asaj të asokohe.
Me 2 Korrik 1990, filloi, lufta e organizuar, lufta Institucionale pra lufta ball për ball me Serbinë, për bërjen e Dardanisë. Nga kjo ditë filloi të kuptohet dhe të dihet se paska një teritor në Jugosllavi që po u quajka Kosovë dhe paska shumë shqiptarë. Filloi të kuptohej se në atë ish Jugosllavi shqiptarët qenkan populli i tretë madh, filloi të kuptohet se aty ka Universitet, ka Ekonomi, ka minerale të ndryshmke me vlerë kapitale, filloi të kuptohej shumë për këtë teritor të anatemuar nga armiku.
Deklarata kushtetuese, nuk ishte e ashtuquajtur, serrbët i thoshin, dikur më vonë për fat të keq edhe disa shqipfolësa, Deklarata ishte e prekshme, populli krijoi Institucione, mbajti zgjedhje dhe zgjodhi Qeveri, zgjodhi President, Njeriun që gradualishtë dhe me dituri e durim shkoi duke e tkurrur Serbin e duke e zgjeruar trollin e Shqiptarisë me trojet e okupuara. Deria s a Kroacia dhe Bosnja u lanë me gjak, me viktima fatale, Deklarata Kushtetuese përgatiste terenin që lufta e pashmangshme të jetë më e lehtë dhe ajo luftë të përfundoi me fitore. Për këtë u deshen aleatët, u desh armata më e organizuar në botë Natoja, për të i dhanë ndihmë UCKsë së Adem Jasharit, pra Ushtrise së popullit shqiptarë, për ta shkundur njëherë e përgjithmonë ushtrin vrastare, që edhe vetë Evropa e kish forcuar, pra ate të Serbisë.
Është realitet, Deklarata Kushtetuese, dhe ato që pasuan më pas e tronditën Serbinë, e shkallmuen, e qitën në dy gjunjë dhe ata dita ditës po traumatizohen më shumë se ku ishin e ku janë sot. Deklarata e 2 Korrikut, lidhi shqiptarët, afroi shqiptarët, krijoi kulturë qeverisjeje, krijoi një vetëdije evropërëndimeore se duhet respektuar atë që e zgjedh populli. Deklarata Kushtetuese ishte për shumicën e popullit , dhe besoi se është edhe sot Alfabeti, për të u shkolluar më tutje, pra ishte themeli i asaj ku jemi sot. Ne e festuam këtë datë, une personalishtë jam i lidfhur me këtë datë dhe besoi me qindra e mijëra shqiptarë tjerë, kemi jetuar dhe punuar me dhe për këtë Datë të Madhe.
Në vitin 1995, në festimin e kësaj Date ishte mysafirë i nderuari, Njeriu Dy i LDKsë dhe i Republikës së Kosovës i Madhi Fehmi Agani, i cili nder të tjera pat thënë,  Kjo Deklaratë ashtë edhe vetë Pavarësia e cila do të bëhet realitet, sepse kemi botën Demokratikepas vehtes, dhe kemi unitetin brendashqiptarë... Sot edhe i shikuam disa gjirime me kolegët e mij, Sokol Rragamin e Afrim Alidemajn disa gjirime nga Festimet e 2 Korrikut.
Me këtë rast kujtoi me kënaqësi vitet që ishim angazhuar për përkrahjen e Institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës prej 2 Korrikut 1990, besoi se nëse jo të tjerët athere LDKja e Fatmir Sejdiut dhe LDDja e Nexhat Dacit ishte dashur që ta shënojnë këtë datë zyrtarishtë, ndersa ne në perëndim duhet që në të ardhmen në vazhdimësi ta shënojmë këtë faktohistori të shënuar, është datë e jona, pra e Shqiptarëve, se qebesa kësaj date dhe atyre pasueseve, dhe Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës Presidentit të Madh tonit ia panë hajrin e dhe Shqipëria me të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë.
Pra të gjithëve ju uroj 2 Korrikun.

Nderimet tona dhe per ty z.Xhevat Regja...qofshit e jetofshit pergjithmon me gjithe ata qe te rrethojn..ja pra paskan pse te mburren me ty,te rralle jen ata te tillet,te lumt per komentin dhe realitetin e dhen te 2 korrikut-1990- Historik...Jufalemnderit


me shum respekt
Hajla Rugovase

....Marre nga Zemra Shqiptare!

----------


## DriniM

*Ky që pallte non stop me qosiçët , demaçët ,jakupat e tjerë  kundër pushtetit dhjetëvjeçar paralel  në  Kosovë gjatë sundimit të sërbisë , e që shkoi aq largë sa që shpalli edhe tradhëtar arqitetktin e shtetit të Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugovën ,nga villa Numër 31 e Tiranës ,sot pa fije turpi  pranon ata institucione - kuptohet pasi uli prapanicën në karike të butë .

Kjo tregon ,fare kjartë qëllimin e asaj ,se përse kanë hëngër bajga gjatë gjithë kohës ,përse dërgonin komunikata në shtyp  nga Hotel '' Ronger '' e Tiranës për aq e ka qindra brigada luftarësh në kosovë ,kjo klika e dullës në kosovë .Kjo tregon edhe ate se këta nuk janë gjë tjetër përveçëse Plehra e lloit të veçantë të kosovës .*


Kryeministri Thaci vlereson “2 korrikun 1990”

E Enjte, 03 Korrik 2008


Kryeministri i Kosoves, Hashim Thaci, e vleresoi dje Deklaraten Kushtetuese te 2 korrikut 1990, si "shprehje e vullnetit per pavaresi, vazhdimesi te perpjekjeve per liri dhe emancipim politik te popullit te Kosoves". “Dokumenti i Deklarates Kushtetuese te 2 korrikut 1990 eshte deshmi e kembenguljes se delegateve te Kuvendit te Kosoves per ta shprehur vullnetin e qytetareve tane per pavaresi”, vleresoi Thaci ne nje mesazh te shperndare me rastin e 18-vjetorit te kesaj deklarate. "Kjo date, shtoi ai ka hyre ne kalendarin e ngjarjeve te rendesishme te historise sone te re, si paralajmerim se populli i Kosoves jo vetem qe nuk pajtohej me statusin e krahines autonome dhe reduktimin qe i ishte bere asaj nje vit me pare, por ishte i pjekur per ta shpallur boterisht vullnetin per te qene i barabarte me te tjeret”. Thaci kujton dhe faktin se “organizimi i qytetareve te Kosoves ne rezistencen civile dhe lufta e Ushtrise Clirimtare te Kosoves, qe fitoi mbeshtetjen e botes demokratike, u kurorezuan me clirimin e Kosoves”.
__________________

----------


## Llapi

DriniM

*urime 17 shkurti 2008*






*1. Ne, udhëheqësit e popullit tonë, të zgjedhur në mënyrë demokratike, nëpërmjet kësaj Deklarate shpallim* *Kosovën shtet të pavarur dhe sovran.*

*Kryeministri  i Kosovës, z. Hashim Thaçi* 
*
Prishtinë 17 shkurt 2008 Parlamenti i Kosovës*

----------


## Kreksi

Shume mire paska folur Thaqi,  askush se mohon kete hap por me e rendesishme ka qene se i tere populli ishte per pamvarsi dhe asnje nuke ishte me serbi, kjo ka rendesi.

----------


## hajla

...Lutem nga Albo pikerisht,qe ti fshije keta numra te postimeve nen kete tem,2-4-11-12-13-....sepse nuk i dua postimet e askujt ne ket tem,p.s.pavaresishte se qka eshte e shkruar nga te tjeret,Megjithate besoj se do e shifni te drjete kerkesen e autores mbi temen e krijuar vet.Jufalemnderit ne mirekuptim

me nderime 
hajla,

----------


## Llapi

> ...Lutem nga Albo pikerisht,qe ti fshije keta numra te postimeve nen kete tem,2-4-11-12-13-....sepse nuk i dua postimet e askujt ne ket tem,p.s.pavaresishte se qka eshte e shkruar nga te tjeret,Megjithate besoj se do e shifni te drjete kerkesen e autores mbi temen e krijuar vet.Jufalemnderit ne mirekuptim
> 
> me nderime 
> hajla,


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
taman si ne kohen e diktatures sllavo/komuniste e rugovisto/titiste

----------


## hajla

[QUOTE=Llapi;1976034]haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
taman si ne kohen e diktatures sllavo/komuniste/e rugovisto/titiste

.......SI NUK U NGOPE ME KETO MATRAFORE TUAT MA O I MJER,SI NUK PO E SHEFE VETEN KU KE SHKUA,LOL??????!!!!!!NCNCNCNCN

DHE TU KISHA LUT QE TE SHIFNI PUNEN TUAJ,DHE PRAP TA THEM QE ASNIHERE TJETER MOS T'SHKRUANI NEN TEMAT E MIJA,
SEPSE NUK IA VLEN TE DEBATOJ ME NJEREZ SI TY, DHE ATA QE JEN SI TY!
 E AQE ME SHUM,QE I PERKASIN BOTES SHTAZORE!!!!

KESHTU QE UNE DUA VETEM ASAJ NJERZORE TI PERKAS....^lulja3

KAQ.

FLM
HAJLA RUGOVASE

----------


## Besnik_x

[QUOTE=hajla;1980523]


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaataman si ne kohen e diktatures sllavo/komuniste/e rugovisto/titiste.......SI NUK U NGOPE ME KETO MATRAFORE TUAT MA O I MJER,SI NUK PO E SHEFE VETEN KU KE SHKUA,LOL??????!!!!!!NCNCNCNCNDHE TU KISHA LUT QE TE SHIFNI PUNEN TUAJ,DHE PRAP TA THEM QE ASNIHERE TJETER MOS T'SHKRUANI NEN TEMAT E MIJA,SEPSE NUK IA VLEN TE DEBATOJ ME NJEREZ SI TY, DHE ATA QE JEN SI TY!*E AQE ME SHUM,QE I PERKASIN BOTES SHTAZORE!!!!KESHTU QE UNE DUA VETEM ASAJ NJERZORE TI PERKAS....^lulja3KAQ.FLMHAJLA RUGOVASE


*Oj HAJLA RUGOVASE** edhe pse nuk pajtohem shum me mendimet e Llapit (me nofkën Llapi) me kët fjali apo mendim* që e ka thënë për servilin Rugova edhe un mendoj si Llapi.(Llapi;1976034]haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaataman si ne kohen e diktatures sllavo/komuniste/e rugovisto/titiste)Ju duheni ti pëkisni* njerzve por jo spiunave se si bën nder njerzve (Popullit) të tu.Apo ndoshta edhe ju jeni njëri ndër ato të "bratstvo-jedinstfo"

----------


## hajla

[QUOTE=Besnik_x;1980551]


> *Oj HAJLA RUGOVASE** edhe pse nuk pajtohem shum me mendimet e Llapit (me nofkën Llapi) me kët fjali apo mendim* që e ka thënë për servilin Rugova edhe un mendoj si Llapi.(Llapi;1976034]haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaataman si ne kohen e diktatures sllavo/komuniste/e rugovisto/titiste)Ju duheni ti pëkisni* njerzve por jo spiunave se si bën nder njerzve (Popullit) të tu.Apo ndoshta edhe ju jeni njëri ndër ato të "bratstvo-jedinstfo"


P.s. ma ha mendja se jeni i njejti person, perveqse keni nderruar nofken-Besnik,te cilen do ta quaj qelbanik pas tashit,megjithate seshte faji i Rugovistave qe ju jeni te krymbur deri ne fyt,dhe kinse doni te ja hudhni atyre,po qesi si ju jen mbushur rruget e Kosoves he medet per vatanin, ne duart e kujt ka ren sot!

p.s.shpeshe kemi ndegjuar nga populli qe thon,marrja rrin po i Zoti se len,lol!
kshtuqe ka nise te ju vije era dhe me shum tani ne karieren e juaj,si te tille tradhetar,vafshi ne djall.... :djall i fshehur: 

p.s.keshtu ju quan,
Hajla Rugovase

----------


## Besnik_x

[QUOTE=hajla;1980899]


> P.s. ma ha mendja se jeni i njejti person, perveqse keni nderruar nofken-Besnik,te cilen do ta quaj qelbanik pas tashit,megjithate seshte faji i Rugovistave qe ju jeni te krymbur deri ne fyt,dhe kinse doni te ja hudhni atyre,po qesi si ju jen mbushur rruget e Kosoves he medet per vatanin, ne duart e kujt ka ren sot!
> 
> p.s.shpeshe kemi ndegjuar nga populli qe thon,marrja rrin po i Zoti se len,lol!
> kshtuqe ka nise te ju vije era dhe me shum tani ne karieren e juaj,si te tille tradhetar,vafshi ne djall....
> 
> p.s.keshtu ju quan,
> Hajla Rugovase


Oj Hajla rugoviqe e "bratsvo-jedinstvo" ty të duket që jemi të ndrru Nofka,jo moj Hajloviqe se jemi me shumic në Popull që për servilin rugoviqe që mendojm kështu. : :Bomba:

----------


## Arb

[QUOTE=Besnik_x;1981064]


> Oj Hajla rugoviqe e "bratsvo-jedinstvo" ty të duket që jemi të ndrru Nofka,jo moj Hajloviqe se jemi me shumic në Popull që për servilin rugoviqe që mendojm kështu. :


O hajvan o! Hec bre hup mos u dok ksajde...

Cila shumice e popullit? Nese e ki fjalen per gjak-perzimte, nipat e shkijeve, si ti qeshtu, atehere po.

Afer dy-dekada Shqiptaret e Kosoves i besuan voten (shumice) Presidentit.

Gjate diteve te homazheve dhe ceremonise se varrimit u ri-konfirmua vullneti i popullit, per besimin, respektin per Presidentin.

----------

